# What did ya get for Christmas?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

As we all know, Christmas is tomarrow!

So, post here what you got that is related to fish tomarrow. Some users got early Christmas presents. If you did you can post here today!

I'm hoping to get either a 5 or 10 gallon fish tank. With luck I will!! :-D

Merry Christmas and a Happy Newyear!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Well being we exchange some gifts on the eve, I got a $20 petco card, which will be for a better light bulb, tank mates, and/or a few more plants, the ones petco sells are in horrid condition >.< My dad gave me $100 but thats to help repair my computer lol, he said DON'T SPEND IT ON FISH xD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got new fish stuff for Dragon.

(Pssst! The day after today is spelled tomorrow!)


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I'm not getting anything fish related but I got my Betta a Betta Log and some Anubias. He loves the log and could care less about the plant. My shrimp got some hair algae that was stuck to the anubias (they are happily munching on it) and my snail didn't get anything.  I might go buy him some algae wafers or blanch him some lettuce.


----------



## Red Crane (Dec 20, 2010)

Glock 26


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

^What?


----------



## Red Crane (Dec 20, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> ^What?


Glock 26


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The Glock has nothing to do with fish... it was supposed to be fish related Christmas gifts. LOL


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Red Crane said:


> Glock 26


Please tell me you didn't use it on the fish ;-)

OR with the fish for that matter, I don't think they make very good bullets :lol:

Maybe it's the fish's new cave?

Also: Post 200 on Christmas Eve! It's a double win!


----------



## Red Crane (Dec 20, 2010)

quote=Malvolti; Please tell me you didn't use it on the fish :wink:
*I use it to help protect my fish.*

OR with the fish for that matter, I don't think they make very good bullets :lol:

*Humm, I will have to think about that. You may be on to something.*

Maybe it's the fish's new cave?

*No, I'll pass on that one.*


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Red Crane said:


> Glock 26


Nice!! I love Glocks! I want a Glock 19 though...even though its a block, it feels good in my hand.

As for Christmas gifts, I'll have to tell you guys tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## FallenMessiah (Dec 19, 2010)

Me? i prefer Nerf Guns XD

but fish related, i finally got my Oscar, which is late birthday, last years xmas present, and probably last years bday too >.< But i finally have it now but i need to get some large river pebbles for it and some drift wood, plants it might tear to shreads...and maybe a ping pong ball till i get some more mulah!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Malvolti= I'm glad you're going to do something for the snail. He'll feel bad for being left out. lol
Red Crane- nice gun. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I got a $75 PetsMart gift card...IDK what I'll do with it.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I got a $75 PetsMart gift card...IDK what I'll do with it.


I could do serious damage with that... in a minute flat


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't sleep lol. I layed in bed with my eyes closed for an hour... I hope I get either a 5 or 10 gallon fish tank! The lights are out which means the presents have been placed under the tree.... I want to look and see if there are any fishtank sized presents soooooo bad it's not even funny. But I wont.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Merry christmas!!!!
I got a fluval roma 90 which is 20 uk gallons .
Also got a £ 15 pound gift voucher for pets at home.
Some books on bettas.
A book called ecology of a planted aquarium by Diana Walstad. 


on a other note I got a Ipod touch 4 genaration!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like everyone got some cool gifts.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A gift card for $50 to Big Al's and another $50 for PetSmart .... ooooh MOAR fishies!!!! No, most likely stuff for my 15g. And not quite so related to fish but I got a new camera. Yaaay


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Money, a 50 dollar petsmart gift, and decor... Now the question is what to buy... 

Also books, a robe, fuzzy p.js, and more art supplies


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

I got a couple of nice sweaters and shirts, a couple of football shirts which are cool. I got a couple of cool items for my desk at work. I love little gadgets

I usually enjoy giving more.

Got my mom a day at the spa and tickets to blue man group along with a purse from Coach.

Got my brother a authentic football jersey.

Got my sister and her bf tickets to a show called Traces and some clothing

and my niece got a tricycle/helmet and some books of Dora the explore which she is crazy over right now.

and my dad got a Bulova watch, but he is currently out of town

Nice Glock btw, I after the hand gun ban was lifted here in chicago, i have still not gone out to get something myself, i do have a Mossberg 12ga, and a Rock River Arms AR-15. Though i think i'm going to sell the AR


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I only got 1 fish item... but it was a 10 gallon fishtank!!!!!!!!!! Sorority here I come!


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

I got a 14G tank (I'M SOOOO HAPPY!) but it was the major setup and came with a (imo crappy) heater, filter and hood. Gravel and filters and a HUGE bottle of water conditioner too.
Cycling it now 

Other than that, a lot of clothes and two pairs of boots  AND A PEZ DISPENSER!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

The tank I got came with the tank itself... filter.... hood.... and that's it. Now I have to wait until my dad feels like taking me to the fish store so I can get some stuff to begin my cycle /=

But, I have $110 thanks to Christmas! I just might be able to pull this off... maybe...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I got a 32 inch LCD HDTV! And a new computer desk chair..my old one had a huge hole in it from my butt sitting in it every day for 5-6 years. :lol:

And I got a $75 Fry's Electronics gift card and $200 bucks...which I'm probably going to spend on fish LOL :roll:


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Best Christmas Present of All!*

I'm hoping at least that I got the best Christmas present of all time. (So please, if I'm wrong send me a PM and tell me I'm completely insane.) *drumroll*










Is this Tvarscki's very first bubble nest? If so he built it sometime today on Christmas. (btw, if the water looks murky to anyone else other than just me it's because the lighting in my room sucks so I was only using the light from his tank and the reflection of his gravel and the cup I put in there for his hidey place--didn't want to get yelled at for having him in yucky water that's what I get for using "natural coloring" pebbles and a white cup, right? ).

But anyway, is it? Is it really a bubble nest? If so, that means I'm doing something right and I think that my bad luck with bettas has finally been lifted!

Merry Christmas from me & Tvarscki!


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I got....

3 headbands
A watch
A blanket
Two pairs of gloves
An 8gb USB drive
$305 for horseback riding lessons (I'm saving)
3 lottery tickets that I won NOTHING on
Gum (In my stocking)

And that's all I can remember


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> I'm hoping at least that I got the best Christmas present of all time. (So please, if I'm wrong send me a PM and tell me I'm completely insane.) *drumroll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup that's a bubblenest (= congrats


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Yup that's a bubblenest (= congrats


OMG! You have no idea how happy I am now! His first bubblenest on CHRISTMAS!  -happy dances-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

demonicangel132007 said:


> OMG! You have no idea how happy I am now! His first bubblenest on CHRISTMAS!  -happy dances-


What a nice present! lol


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> What a nice present! lol


I got a little bit of money for birthday/Christmas so should I get him some brine shrimp (I think that's what they have at Wal-Mart anyway) or bloodworms as a thank you present for him? I was fasting him for a little bit not sure how often he was fed when he was at Wal-Mart and he's been accepting pellets but I kind of want to get him a nice little treat.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think brine shrimp or bloodworms would be a nice treat for him.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

New Jacket Vest
Tea: Chai
Ian Flemming Novels (From Dr. No, to MoonRaker) 
Technically Drax's tank and all that Jazz is a Christmas gift... 

Oh and Several checks coming to the amount of .... well I don't want to say but lets just say it's over 4 figures and It was enough to make me bear hug my grandfather (He's rich but normally Scrooge Like with money).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lucky you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Got a nice hunk o' money from my parents/grandparents. Always nice!! As for fish related, got a $10 petsmart gift card from my sister. She knows me well.  haha

Not a whole lot other than that. Got some yummy chocolate too..


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

My daughter got 'Rocky' but the new Nintendo DSi is much more interesting to her so I have laid claim to Rock-Vegas. Rocky came hot off the shelves with tank, fluro pink rocks and a plastic plant thrown in. I have managed in my noob-ness to overfeed and bloat him but thanks to kind members of this forum I am back on the right track. Some renovations to his accomodation may be in order very shortly.


----------

